# Two Small Apartment Lots



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

What would you charge for plowing and salt? These are my buildings but I'm in a partnership and would like to get some comparison prices since I obviously have a conflict of interest.

In the first lot the bulk of the snow gets pushed to the end of the large lot above the driveway/ right of way. The snow from the right of way is placed behind the marked building. That driveway is in rough shape and requires more salt because of this. The entrance to the lots is steep so this will be done on a 1" trigger. Forgot the measurements but it totals 1/4 acre.

The second building all snow is pushed to the end of the lot opposite the entrance. Asphalt is in decent shape. 2" trigger.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Me, here, $65 and $45. I plow similar sized and shaped lots for that. Salt, still learning.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

$125 a piece to start no less, salt would be the same


----------



## pancakes55 (Oct 2, 2014)

MatthewG;1833159 said:


> $125 a piece to start no less, salt would be the same


Matthew, 
I am trying to learn more about pricing and the bidding aspect of commercial plowing. I have read numerous times that some guys have a $100 minimum before the blade drops on any commercial lot (even smaller lots that would be $60, $70, $80 residentials etc).

Is this because the liability is greater or some other reasons I am not seeing?

Tnx


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

MatthewG;1833159 said:


> $125 a piece to start no less, salt would be the same


We'd be laughed out of town if we quoted numbers like that on 1/4 acre total.

I bet those would go for under $75 combined here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;1839664 said:


> We'd be laughed out of town if we quoted numbers like that on 1/4 acre total.
> 
> I bet those would go for under $75 combined here.


Laughed out of town for sure, PA and NJ must be the most expensive place there is to plow snow but as said before every state and area is different. In mich they would probably go for 75 and 45 for plowing and 40 and 30 for salt, nothing said about the sidewalk.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Why even do commercial and take the liability for $75? Doesn't matter to me what size the lot is I looked at one today that consisted of 15 parking spots and I'll be charging 150 to plow or forget it. You guys talk about the industry having problems and that's one of them letting people tell you to take all the liability of their lot for $75. Not worth it I'd rather do two driveways


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

Prices will vary wildly between eastern PA and western PA but i dont see $125 flying around here. The first lot was previously being plowed for $45 and $70 for salt. I thought the plow was a little low and the salt a bit high. The second building was just purchased so I have no idea what the previous owner paid.

Thanks for all the input.


----------

